# Im off to pick up gracie :D



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Will start taking pics asap


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

My grace is home, she is a little sleepy atm so wiil take some more pics when she wakes up but to keep you all satisfied here is one of her sleeping


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Some one is awake  and currently beating my handbag up  here is little gracie


----------



## Jekkarat005 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ohmygosh, what a cutie, I'm sooo jealous. Can't wait to get my girls now!! I love your dvd collection btw :3.:001_wub:


----------



## reggie-ronnie (Oct 10, 2009)

she is gorgous  and so tiny.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

She is a real snuggle bum and yes dinky  and sooooo gorgous  is it normal for ferrets to lick your ears??


----------



## Jekkarat005 (Jul 18, 2011)

Normally they bite your ears, or at least in my experience. I love binos, I almost got a little white hob when I went to pic out my girls, but I'd had my heart set on jills so I guess it wasn't meant to be. 
I forgot to say I can't believe how dinky she Is, good luck with her though, and may she never bite your ears


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Yep i would rather she lick my ears than bite them  i have to put this pic on because all i want to do is look at her all day :001_wub:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

Eeeeeeee how adorable


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

great pics..love ferrets...i have 8 of them.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

so cute!!

Id love some one day, but cant with having the guinea piggies and bunnies..

do they smell much? a neighbour has some and theirs stink!


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I havent noticed if she does smell, she has got a litter tray in her cage and we have only had one accident in my bathroom of all places and even that didnt smell. Maybe you know your a hardcore ferret owner if you dont notice a smell  :lol:


----------

